# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - May 12 - May 18 2013 - Adam R

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week!

And another reminder, we need more nominations!  This is the last scheduled week so get those nominations in so there is not too large of a lapse!   Please take note of the recent members who have already been highlighted so we don't get "re"-nominations!

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please

Save the frog talk for tomorrow and the pictures for Wednesday - today is focused on you!

----------


## Adam R

my full name is adam robertson. i am 24 and work at RGM Watch Co as a watchmaker. we are the only watch company in america that makes a mechanical movement and we pride ourselves in producing american made products. here is a link to our website: RGM Watch Company

i have a wonderful wife and family who i spend alot of my time with. i enjoy just about everything. i love to play sports, bike, camp, hike, travel, build things, literally anything i can involve myself in. my wife and i come from a very Religious family and we both enjoy sharing our beliefs from the bible with anyone we come in contact with. i have no children but i do have a small morkie named tucker that my wife and i adore. i never realized how much an animal could bring 2 people together.

 i have always enjoyed the outdoors. i have been bringing reptiles and amphibians into the house since i was little. Not much has changed since then except now that im married i cant hide them.  that is me in a nutshell

----------


## Heather

Nice to meet you!  :Smile:

----------


## Mmfh

Welcome. What kinds of reptiles and amphibians do you currently have?

----------


## Adam R

none at the moment actually. i have a 50 gallon tank setup i built but still waiting on josh's frogs to breed some vents. ive had the tank setup and running about a year now

http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...ank-setup.html

----------


## paul3col

Hi Adam.

----------

